# Best Cold Air Intake



## DogfoodEnforcer (Aug 17, 2006)

im new to the forums and new to owning a nissan. i just recently (like 3 days ago.lol) got a 2006 king cab, v6 frontier. i love the truck. it drives amazing and looks bloody good as well.

i want to help it breathe a bit better tho. and i thought that i would get the best advice on this forum.

im looking into getting a cold air intake to kick off my "adding onto" of my new truck. ive found a few different companies that make cold air intakes for my model, but dont knwo which ones are best.

theres the Nismo one...which looks like a monster.lol

then i saw that K&N, Volant, and AEM all make cold air intakes as well.

im just wondering which of these companies makes the best parts for the frontier, and if any of you have any experience with them, and the good and bad of them.

thanks a lot in advance, as everywhere else i post i get told "imports suck" and such...which is hilarious coming from idiots that still insist that ford and dodge make "quality" vehicles...which is a joke..as ive driven both and think they are crap.lol


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

do a search for air intake. theres lots of info. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## mpbclutch33 (May 2, 2005)

I believe that Injen makes a cold air intake for the 05-06 frontier that I am looking to get. It is the most expensive, but *They Claim *something like 20-30 hp gain. I don't know about all that, but it looks the best too....


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

mpbclutch33 said:


> I believe that Injen makes a cold air intake for the 05-06 frontier that I am looking to get. It is the most expensive, but *They Claim *something like 20-30 hp gain. I don't know about all that, but it looks the best too....


They claim that, but there have been several folks who have requested a copy of a dyno showing their results, but have never recieved a response! Not saying it doesn't make what they claim, but no one has any documented evidence of it either.

Personally I think they all will make about the same gains (10-15 hp tops), afterall, you're looking at a free flowing cone filter and an intake tube! The real decision comes down to personal preference of looks, price, and features (being as some are covered and others are open, some replace the intake tube, others utilize the stock tube). From what I've seen so far, AirAid probably as the least expensive CAI and Injen is probably the most expensive, all others fall somewhere inbetween!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I have the Volant CAI on my '05 LE KC. I personally don't feel any real improvement in performance, fuel mileage, or sound. I have a friend who owns a Titan and he drove my truck. He said I must be deaf in that frequency range because he could hear it clearly. I
guess I have listened to too many bagpipe bands and too many 21 gun salutes at the police and fire memorials we play for.

The fit is pretty good, but the Volant logo is not really clear, it has a speckled look to it. The seam for the cross over tube has a small hole that does not go clear through it so it is not a problem. The hole is also in a place where you would not see it unless you were looking for it.

I do like the look of the Volant and the fact that it has two air intakes on the filter box. I also saw water spots on the top of the air box cover so I would definitely go with a CAI
with a lid on it.

If I had it to do over I would probably get another Volant, but I would also look into the Injen.

OkieScot


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the injen on my 05 pathfinder, I never saw any 30hp statements, only the 12rwhp and 7lb/ft of torque that are shown on their supplied dyno sheets. this sheet is for the frontier showing 12hp and 7ft/lb torque 
http://www.injen.com/powerflow/pf1959/dyno2.jpg

i love my injen, noticed both an increase in power (very high end) and an awesome sound...
the price is at the higher end of the scale but i think the quality of the product is well worth it. 
bought from ultrarev.com, put in discount code "injen" for 15% off got mine to the door for $308. 
best of luck


----------



## DogfoodEnforcer (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks guys

so none of you have ever used the nismo parts? or K&N?

also, has adding them voided your warranty at all? i woudl assume nismo would be the friendliest for the warranty, but im not too sure.lol

which CAI are covered then? and which are open?

i was just looking at K&N intakes. they have one that is called a 63 series air charger, and the other is the 77 series high flow CAI. the "air charger" CAI says it gets 14 odd HP increase, while the high flow gets about 11HP...yet the air charger is cheaper.

K&N intakes

would it be better to get a high flow CAI? or does it really matter? the high flow has a metal tube, while the air charger seems to be plastic or composite or something.

does it make a difference? or not?


----------



## mpbclutch33 (May 2, 2005)

Anyone know of any discount coupons or the cheapest place for the K&N Cold Air intake??


----------



## zoso0286 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think you're lucky to get 10-12 peak hp with a CAI, from reviews i think Injen is the best if you have the money, i personally have a volant in my 05 nismo 4x4 kc and i have better throttle response and more high end power. i also added a TBS and am getting more mid range torque, and i love the sound of it when i floor it too!


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

fourwheeler mag did a review of air filters and found aem to catch the most dirt. just a little food for thought. I agree about a closed CAI, volant is my choice. 

zoso where did you get your tbs from?


----------



## zoso0286 (Nov 7, 2006)

mudyfronty05 said:


> fourwheeler mag did a review of air filters and found aem to catch the most dirt. just a little food for thought. I agree about a closed CAI, volant is my choice.
> 
> zoso where did you get your tbs from?


sfxperformance.com 

go to parts by vehicle, then to throttlebody, and then spacers, they only have airaid. i think they have some other brands on ebay though so you might want to check that out too.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

mudyfronty05 said:


> fourwheeler mag did a review of air filters and found aem to catch the most dirt. just a little food for thought. I agree about a closed CAI, volant is my choice.


Thanks for the insight! I replaced the filter on my AirAid CAI with a AEM filter and have been very happy with it. An added plus is the fact it's a dry filter, so the Service Writer can't complain about filter oil possibly fouling the MAS!


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

sorry, the ad is in Jeep magazine-check it out it is a good story


----------

